# MF 1105 and 1135 - Anyone Run One of These?



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone run a Massey Ferguson 1105 and/or 1135 with multipower in their haying operation? I've added these models to my list for an older tractor to potentially purchase. I think they are/we're a decent machine - curious if anyone is haying with them.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## Chuck (Dec 14, 2014)

I have a 1105 Massey,,, runs great,,, it runs 13ft discbine with no problem... Would be nice to have air though


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Have a 1105 it was on swing tongues for ever but now got demoted to the rake tractor.

6 cyl Perkins is pretty fuel effient

Got about 10,000 hrs on it bought new


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

I used to have one. The multipower is the same as the TA in an International. If you have hills, that means you'll be free wheeling when in low going down hill.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

PaulN said:


> I used to have one. The multipower is the same as the TA in an International. If you have hills, that means you'll be free wheeling when in low going down hill.


Just to clarify, only the older tractors with a mechanical TA or a newer tractor with a malfunction involving the TA can free wheel down hill. The 706 on up are not supposed to free wheel.


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well I have no personal experience but can offer up a family friend's experience who was a die hard Massey guy (ran mostly Massey tractors as well as combines):

Bought an 1100 new and said it was the best tractor he ever owned. Had 4500 hours when he sold out and always claimed nothing had ever been touched on the tractor and it was his biggest in the early years so did all the mold board plowing or chisel plowing till bigger Massey's were added to the fleet.

Later got an 1130 used that he liked but traded on an 1135 used when the 1130 developed serious rear end problems.

1135 eventually developed rear end problems but they were not quite as serious as the 1130's. He fixed it once doing the work himself as it was big $ to have done but eventually traded it off on an 1155 used. He bought an 1150 used in there too. Of course the 1150 and 1155 have the V-8 diesels in them instead of of the inline 6 so a little different animal. No rear end issue on them that I ever heard about anyway. He always claimed the 1150 was the best raw puller even over the 1155.

He also had a John Deere 4320 that he inherited that was like new when he got it from his uncle. Sadly he never had anything as nice to say about that JD 4320 like he always did that Massey 1100, but I know the JD 4320 never gave him any problems at all. Back in the days when people row cultivated for weed control he would even say how he could turn that Massey 1100 with the cultivators and hardly disturb the end rows yet the JD 4320 would slay the end rows on the ends using same cultivators. Regardless that Massey 1100 ended up with like 4500 hours on it in 40 years yet the JD 4320 that was supposedly not as good in his eyes ended up with 9000 hours in in less than 20 years and the 4320 did not have a cab or even a sunshade like all his Masseys did so the hours use discrepancy was not skewed to the desire of getting in the AC cab. The JD's hour meter tells me that 4320 was a way better tractor than his words ever gave it credit for as it ended up with double the hours in less than half the years.

Myself, I would not be afraid of a Massey 1100 or 1105 at all. If an 1130 or 1135 has done lots of heavy tillage then I would be leary of it as my second hand personal experience is 2 for 2 on them having rear end issues when worked extremely hard say like chisel plowing. Prolly be fine on a hay operation though as long as it was not all used up by previous ownership.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We have an 1135 and it has been a pretty good tractor. The only problem we have had with it was that we broke the front pivot. We had trouble with several bolts breaking that attached the center axle to the extension assembly. The old one had two bots that attached them, when we replaced the axle I am thinking that it may have come off an 1155 as it had three bolts; we have not broke any since then. We have also had some trouble with when put in park on a hill that it would be stuck in park. Either pull the tractor back some or push it back with the front end loader; that seems to free it up so you can shift out of park.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your comments - very helpful!


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

CowboyRam said:


> We have an 1135 and it has been a pretty good tractor. The only problem we have had with it was that we broke the front pivot. We had trouble with several bolts breaking that attached the center axle to the extension assembly. The old one had two bots that attached them, when we replaced the axle I am thinking that it may have come off an 1155 as it had three bolts; we have not broke any since then. We have also had some trouble with when put in park on a hill that it would be stuck in park. Either pull the tractor back some or push it back with the front end loader; that seems to free it up so you can shift out of park.


We had the same park problem with an 1105.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

We had an 1105 back in the days of dairy farming. It was the most comfortable tractor we had, rolling on big radial rear tires. Never had a lick of problems with anything, cab was big and cozy and quiet, then started burning a little oil. Then more, then a lot. Rear cylinder on those Perkins diesels would always be the first one to go out. Then one day she started a little knocking so we parked her, then I left, then farm was sold and I don't know where it ended up. But a good, solid tractor that did everything with ease and grace. I'd buy one in a heartbeat even though I love my IHs.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Just a follow-up...

Took delivery of a Massey Ferguson 1105 today - year model 1977 and is multipower; shows 4700ish hours - which I believe to be original. Paint maybe original (I can't find overspray anywhere), but I think the hood decals are replacements? Tractor seems to run good, is straight and field ready.

I appreciate the replies. This 1105 will be our discbine tractor and used for bringing loaded kicker wagons off our hills.

Thanks again,

Bill


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'd be guessing, but I would think you could drop a weight or two off the front. Doesn't sound like you are going to be loading the rear end with a lot of draft type pulling equipment.

Larry


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

r82230 said:


> I'd be guessing, but I would think you could drop a weight or two off the front. Doesn't sound like you are going to be loading the rear end with a lot of draft type pulling equipment.
> 
> Larry


Thanks - the weights are on the front because our Krone mower conditioner is very heavy off the lower lift arms, that - coupled with our hills, I want that front end on the ground when we go up hill with the mower conditioner.

Bill


----------

